# 2001 MAXIMA AUDIO SYSTEM



## Tonyx (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to this Nissan forum, and don't reaaly know how it works.
Anyhow here it goes. I just bought me a 2001 Maxima, it has the original Bose stereo system and I wold like to replace it. There are a couple of things I would like to know before I get myself into a mess. Does anyone know if I need a special connector from the original Nissan connection to the new one or just a regular one, meaning one bought at local Autozone, will work fine? Any special brand, for the installation kit, I should buy? What do you guys recomend?
I will do it myself. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## olddatsuntech (Feb 6, 2008)

check with a pro stereo installer. i think there is seperate amps made on each speaker assembly. u may have to change everything.


----------



## Tonyx (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advise. I guess I'll check with a pro' stereo intaller then. Still if anyone outhere knows anything else, your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ae01maxine (Dec 24, 2007)

Pro Installers will tell you its a 1000+ job .. If you want to get a after market HU but use the Bose sound system youll need a Scosche OEM Amplifier Adapter , Antenna Adapter , a Dash Kit (for the after market HU to fit) and you should be good to go . Im doing this to my bose system. And i used this site to help me out you can outfit your car and get what you need to install a after market head unit.

CLICK HERE FOR LINK


----------



## Jasonmaxima (Apr 28, 2008)

u should try and get a nav system, they are getting pretty cheap now a days


----------

